# STP still open



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

Just FYI, as of this post, this year's STP (Seattle to Portland) is still open. The event is about a month away. Just a tad over 200 miles, the event is supported for either a one-day or two-day ride. Unusual to still see it open this late in the year as it normally sells out by now. It's a very large ride (10,000 riders when sold out). Not very hilly, so distance is the main challenge.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I rode STP one-day a few years ago. That was enough.

Too much two wheeled humanity in one place, and too many roads I don't particularly enjoy riding on. 

Enjoy


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

There are stretches of the ride that are actually pleasant, but for the most part, I agree. The slog down US30 from Rainier to Portland is particularly painful. And it seems like the temps have been in the mid 90s for each of the 4 times I've done the one day ride. At those temps, the last 50 miles are a real mot#erfu¢ker.


----------

